# Chocolate Helps Heart Health



## MA-Caver (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh but of course many of you _knew_ that already  



> *Chocolate Helps Heart Stay Healthy                *
> 
> LiveScience Staff
> 
> ...


I put some lines in *bold *to ensure that there isn't a rush to the chocolate factory and a buy out by *ahem* certain chocolate fanatic members here on the forum (ya'll know who you are...  ) 
But interesting study none-the-less that it actually is a good thing to have in moderation (meaning small amounts).  
So don't feel so guilty there folks on that one chocolate bar.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 23, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> But interesting study none-the-less that it actually is a good thing to have in moderation (meaning small amounts)



Unsweetened and at least 60% or more Pure Caoco as opposed to Chocolate actually... but hey whatever.  Look up chocolate as a "Superfood" for the details.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 23, 2008)

I love dark chocolate. Higher Caoco % the better.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe if I bathe in it .... :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 24, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Maybe if I bathe in it .... :uhyeah:


Oh like... THIS?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 24, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Oh like... THIS?



:fanboy:  :boing1:   iratedan


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, I don't know if this derails the thread or not, but I'm really getting sick of the health food craze that's going around. It seems like everything either causes cancer or fights cancer. People poppin' herbal suplements without knowing if it will interfere with thier prescription medications... I could go on, but I don't want to
 :soapbox:

In short, just eat healthy and leave well enough alone.
Just my $0.02.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 24, 2008)

JBrainard said:


> OK, I don't know if this derails the thread or not, but I'm really getting sick of the health food craze that's going around. It seems like everything either causes cancer or fights cancer. People poppin' herbal supplements without knowing if it will interfere with thier prescription medications... I could go on, but I don't want to
> :soapbox:
> 
> In short, just eat healthy and leave well enough alone.
> Just my $0.02.


Define healthy.  :lol: 

Different foods affect different people in different ways. Hard to actually pin down what is a healthy diet for everyone. You know what's good for you but might be bad for me or vice versa. 
I think the key is listening or learning to listen to our bodies and know what's going on. We can FEEL the effects of those three double cheese bacon cheese burgers we had last week (1 a day) so we should know that wasn't the brightest idea. 
Just like Martial Arts it's all about balance and maintaining it. Again it varies with different folks. 
Far as the chocolate goes. Well it does help I think at least mentally. As far as physical... I think I would have to agree that in moderation it's good. Especially if one needs an energy boost now and again.


----------



## teekin (Sep 25, 2008)

Some part of my brain, wait, the _important_ part of my brain really really enjoys dark Arabic chocolate, the kind that is almost bitter but fels like silk on your tounge. See, I am listening to my body. It wants more Arabic chocolate.:fanboy:
lori


----------

